# I like the Brittany, but what about a Vizsla?



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

From my last thread I ended up with the Brittany. Very nice looking dog, and everyone says they are great family dogs, good with pets everything I want with a dog. Now I looked through my dog book again and was wondering how in the world I missed the Vizsla. They are pretty much the same as the Brittany except for exercise (Brittany needs more), as far as I could tell.

So who knows anything about these 2 breeds? Are there any differences? Besides the fact that they are 2 differnt breeds


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Vizsla's are a hunting dog and need huge amounts of exercise. I've known 2 that were quite hyper if not exercised regularly and I don't mean just a walk around the block.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Vizsla's are a hunting dog and need huge amounts of exercise.


Both breeds are Sporting Dogs, and need equal amounts of mental and physical exertion and stimulation. Just like the Golden Retriever, many people mistakenly nab one because of their charm and appeal, where much caution should be made. Either breed would benefit from either Agility, Obedience, or even basic field training.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you for the replys. I know both need a good amount of exercise. I plan on walking at first until I can start jogging 1-2 times a day. I dont know where I will live when I get the dog. I will do my own obedience and I would absolutely LOVE to do agility! I want to do it with my cat but agility for cats is only on the east coast, too far for me to do  

My question is, which of these breeds needs LESS exercise?


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Thank you for the replys. I know both need a good amount of exercise. I plan on walking at first until I can start jogging 1-2 times a day. I dont know where I will live when I get the dog. I will do my own obedience and I would absolutely LOVE to do agility! I want to do it with my cat but agility for cats is only on the east coast, too far for me to do
> 
> My question is, which of these breeds needs LESS exercise?


I'd say the brittany - my grandpa had both dogs actually! And I remember the Vizsla as being an increadibly active dog that always needed to be moving. The Brittany on the other hand settled down after an hour hike in the morning, slept all day and then needed another hour walk in the evening. Both NEED exercise and lots of it reguardless and both are prone to obesity if not given the amount of exercise required.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never met an overweight viszla, but know several fat brittanies. I don't know if that means that Brits _should_ get more exercise but are content to be lazy couch potatoes, or if the viszla's _demand_ more exercise.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've actually seen a Brittany stand still (momentarily.) I've never seen a Viszla do that.

I've always thought a Viszla would be a reasonable companion for Esther.

You should also consider the differences in grooming requirements.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you soo much everyone! This forum really is great in every way! So that is kinda funny that everyone says Vizsla's need more exercise, the book says they need less than the Brittany! Thats exactly why I like to get peoples opinions also, and not just the books.



RonE said:


> You should also consider the differences in grooming requirements.


Yeah I did look at that and I know the Brittany needs more grooming but it says they need only weekly brushing, which I can handle. But would it be easy for them to get mats?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The brittany mix I had has the look and coat of a brittany, and he's never had any mats or grooming troubles. It's a single coat, and brushing is easy and takes five minutes. I used to take him to the groomer to have his fringe trimmed around his feet, ears, butt twice a year or so. 

If you get a brittany, I would recommend trying to find someplace he/she can swim. Also, I have been looking online a bit for Brittany or Boykin Spaniel breeders because I am considering one in the future, and the few breeders I have found are serious hunting people and give preference to hunt homes. I am only interested because I like the temperament, but I'm thinking that it may be hard to get one if you don't hunt. I would wonder if that is the case with the Vizsla too.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Yeah I did look at that and I know the Brittany needs more grooming but it says they need only weekly brushing, which I can handle. But would it be easy for them to get mats?


Is that the same book that said they need less exericse?

It depends on what the dog gets into. I assume Brittanies like to get into everything and grooming would need to be a bit more frequent. 

They have a wonderful temperment and are beautiful to look at, but your book may be under-estimating their exercise and grooming requirements.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I am going to go to a the soonest AKC dog show I can find (if I can make it). I hope there will be Brittany's there, and breeders too so I can ask questions.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> From my last thread I ended up with the Brittany. Very nice looking dog, and everyone says they are great family dogs, good with pets everything I want with a dog. Now I looked through my dog book again and was wondering how in the world I missed the Vizsla. They are pretty much the same as the Brittany except for exercise (Brittany needs more), as far as I could tell.
> 
> So who knows anything about these 2 breeds? Are there any differences? Besides the fact that they are 2 differnt breeds


Vizlas can be tough and both are hunting dog but I think from my experience the Britney is a good choice.


----------

